# Pacific sun doser



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Any Canadian retailers carry pacific sun doser? I'm looking for the acrylic holder and want to avoid buying from the US because the shipping is way too pricey.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Bill at Incredible Aquariums in London can get all the Pacific sun items you need!


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

MStnbrgn said:


> Bill at Incredible Aquariums in London can get all the Pacific sun items you need!


Thank you!


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone have one? 

I'm having trouble connecting it via Bluetooth. The pass key "1234" doesn't seem to work? I'm using a Mac and using their latest software. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I dont know anyone who has one locally but there are a few threads of owners on places like RC
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2398186

you could try posting there or reading and see if anyone had anything similiar happen. Also try contacting Manufacturer for help with this.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

I pick up my Kore 5th Ultimate Package this weekend so once I unbox it I'll let you know if I have a similar issue.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

MStnbrgn said:


> I pick up my Kore 5th Ultimate Package this weekend so once I unbox it I'll let you know if I have a similar issue.


I got it fixed. It was my mac that was the issue. After resetting some things on my mac I am good to go now. Hope you enjoy the doser!


----------

